# White 2-88



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Just a quick question, does the White 2-88 have the gear shifter on the floor or on a right hand console.?


----------



## UncleD (Aug 3, 2009)

The ones I have seen have all been side console shift


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

The 2-85's were the floor shifters (Basically a 2-105 without a turbo)

The 2-88 is a side console shifter (As is the 2-110)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A 2-88 is identical to a 2-110 sans turbo charger. So console shift it is.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

mlappin said:


> A 2-88 is identical to a 2-110 sans turbo charger. So console shift it is.


So I could throw a turbo on my 2-88 and it would then make it a 2-110?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

prairie said:


> So I could throw a turbo on my 2-88 and it would then make it a 2-110?


I believe so , but I won't swear to it.

I know on the Wakasha diesels a 1755 block is identical to a 1855 block, 1755 has no turbo but a 1855 does.

Cat 3208's look identical externally between a turbo and non turbo model but the turbo models have thicker and more webbing cast into the block for reinforcement.

Would have to see if the part number for the block and head are identical between a 2-88 and a 2-110, far as I know the rest of the tractor would be identical far as power train and PTO.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

My 2-88 has a Perkins engine, which I understand some look down on. It is very fuel efficient, and has been trouble free for nearly 10,000 hours.


----------

